# Bluetooth-BlueZ 3.22. Issues w/ Sony Ericsson K800

## Stefan.qn

hi, I'm facing some problems with connecting my brand new Sony Ericsson K800 with my PC.

Here's the stuff I want to do (all over BT):

a) Bluetooth guide issues

b) Mounting the cell phone like a normal device (like when connecting via USB).

c) Sync Contacts and Calendar

d) Use the cell as a remote for my PC.

e) Making a firmware-update (I guess this means setting up a PAN)

f) Misc stuff  :Smile: 

-----

So here's my current state after one full night + X hours.

a) While going through the guide, I realized it's outdated- probably for BlueZ 2.X.

1)So afaik the sdpd is already included but not mentioned in /etc/init.d/bluetooth start:

 * Starting Bluetooth ...

 *     Starting hcid ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *     Starting rfcomm ...                                                [ ok ]

 * Starting sobexsrv ...  ok

BlueZ mentions at their HP that the docu is outdated, too  :Sad: 

I guess sdpd is used for the cellular to offer services when you init the connection from the cellular.

2) pand is not available any more - I wonder where I can get it from (but there's already another topic here in the forum)

b) I found something at the BlueZ page which does this stuff using OBEX (http://wiki.bluez.org/wiki/Transfer). There's also a vid showing it (http://tadas.dailyda.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/obex-data-server.ogg).

I've downloaded the sobexsrv because of that- but had no luck.

c) I've tried syncing with opensync aka. multisync-gui. I've set it up using the syncml plugin and changed the Sony K750i configuration listed here (http://www.opensync.org/wiki/syncml-guide) for bluetooth. I\ve tried syncing with a file because it's the easiest case.

```

<?xml version="1.0"?>

<config>

  <!-- (Only for bluetooth) The bluetooth address if the bluetooth mode is selected -->

  <bluetooth_address>00:1D:28:D8:F6:A6</bluetooth_address>

  

  <!-- (Only for bluetooth) The bluetooth channel to use. `sdptool browse $MAC` to search for the correct channel -->

  <bluetooth_channel>1</bluetooth_channel>

  

  <!-- (Only for USB) The usb interface number of the SYNCML-SYNC target. use syncml-obex-client -u (you will need access to the USB raw device) to find it. -->

  <interface>0</interface>

  

  <!-- The string that the plugin will use to identify itself. Some devices need a special string here. -->

  <identifier>Sony Ericss</identifier>

  

  <!-- The syncml version to use: 0 for 1.0, 1 for 1.1 and 2 for 1.2 -->

  <version>1</version>

  

  <!-- if the plugin should use wbxml -->

  <wbxml>1</wbxml>

  

  <!-- The username to use. Leave empty to not require a username -->

  <username></username>

  

  <!-- the password for the username -->

  <password></password>

  

  <!-- sets the connection type to use. 5 means obex over usb, 2 means obex over bluetooth -->

  <type>2</type>

  

  <!-- If wbxml is enabled, defines wether the wbxml should use string tables -->

  <usestringtable>0</usestringtable>

  

  <!-- Never send ADD command, but send REPLACE (not needed normally) -->

  <onlyreplace>0</onlyreplace>

  <!-- Workaround around for mobile phones which only use local timestamps and _no_ UTC timestamps! -->

  <onlyLocaltime>0</onlyLocaltime>

  

  <!-- Sets the maximum allowed size in bytes of incoming messages (some device need this option set). Example: 10000 -->

  <recvLimit>0</recvLimit>

  

  <maxObjSize>0</maxObjSize>

  

  <!-- The name of the contacts db. Must be the same as the phones sends -->

  <contact_db>Contacts</contact_db>

  

  <!-- The name of the calendar db. Must be the same as the phones sends  DAVOR: Calendar-->

  <calendar_db>Agenda</calendar_db>

  

  <!-- The name of the note db. Must be the same as the phones sends -->

  <note_db>Notes</note_db>

</config>

```

The console shows following:

shmultisync-gui 

The previous synchronization was unclean. Slow-syncing

Member 2 of type file-sync just connected

Member 1 of type syncml-obex-client had an error while connecting: No status/command available

Member 2 of type file-sync just disconnected

All clients have disconnected

The sync failed: Unable to connect one of the membersows following errors:

--> so no luck again  :Sad: 

I've build up a connection before with Kinputwizard, and it's working as following shows:

hcitool con

Connections:

        < ACL 00:1D:28:D8:F6:A6 handle 12 state 1 lm MASTER ENCRYPT 

d) is the only thing which is half working. As soon as I connect my PC with the cell-phone via kinputwizard, my cell prompts for beeing used as an remote. The drawback here is when I'm lying at my couch an want to use the cellphone as an remote, I don't want to stand up and init the connection from my pc first  :Smile: . So the other way round would be much more desireable. 

e) making a firmware-update requires setting up a PAN. No idea how to do that.

f) I can get a full list what kind of services my cell-phone offers/uses. It would be nice if I could provide it with some. 

here's the list if someone is interested:

```

Browsing 00:1D:28:D8:F6:A6 ...

Service Description: Sony Ericsson K800

Service RecHandle: 0x10000

Service Class ID List:

  "PnP Information" (0x1200)

Service Name: OBEX SyncML Client

Service RecHandle: 0x10001

Service Class ID List:

  UUID 128: 00000002-0000-1000-8000-0002ee000002

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 1

  "OBEX" (0x0008)

Service Name: Dial-up Networking

Service RecHandle: 0x10002

Service Class ID List:

  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

  "Generic Networking" (0x1201)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 2

Profile Descriptor List:

  "Dialup Networking" (0x1103)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: Serial Port

Service RecHandle: 0x10003

Service Class ID List:

  "Serial Port" (0x1101)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 3

Service Name: PAN Network Access Point

Service Description: NAP provides access to internet for one connecting PANu

Service RecHandle: 0x10008

Service Class ID List:

  "Network Access Point" (0x1116)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

    PSM: 15

  "BNEP" (0x000f)

    Version: 0x0100

    SEQ8: 0 6 dd

Language Base Attr List:

  code_ISO639: 0x656e

  encoding:    0x6a

  base_offset: 0x100

Profile Descriptor List:

  "Network Access Point" (0x1116)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: Hands-Free Gateway

Service RecHandle: 0x10009

Service Class ID List:

  "Handfree Audio Gateway" (0x111f)

  "Generic Audio" (0x1203)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 4

Profile Descriptor List:

  "Handsfree" (0x111e)

    Version: 0x0105

Service Name: Headset Gateway

Service RecHandle: 0x1000a

Service Class ID List:

  "Headset Audio Gateway" (0x1112)

  "Generic Audio" (0x1203)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 5

Profile Descriptor List:

  "Headset" (0x1108)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: OBEX Object Push

Service RecHandle: 0x1000b

Service Class ID List:

  "OBEX Object Push" (0x1105)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 6

  "OBEX" (0x0008)

Profile Descriptor List:

  "OBEX Object Push" (0x1105)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: OBEX File Transfer

Service RecHandle: 0x1000c

Service Class ID List:

  "OBEX File Transfer" (0x1106)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 7

  "OBEX" (0x0008)

Profile Descriptor List:

  "OBEX File Transfer" (0x1106)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: OBEX IrMC Sync Server

Service RecHandle: 0x1000d

Service Class ID List:

  "IrMC Sync" (0x1104)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 8

  "OBEX" (0x0008)

Profile Descriptor List:

  "IrMC Sync" (0x1104)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: HID Mouse & Keyboard

Service Description: Remote Control of PC applications and other devices

Service Provider: Sony Ericsson

Service RecHandle: 0x1000e

Service Class ID List:

  "Human Interface Device" (0x1124)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

    PSM: 17

  "HIDP" (0x0011)

Language Base Attr List:

  code_ISO639: 0x656e

  encoding:    0x6a

  base_offset: 0x100

Profile Descriptor List:

  "Human Interface Device" (0x1124)

    Version: 0x0100

Service Name: OBEX Phonebook Server

Service RecHandle: 0x10010

Service Class ID List:

  "Phonebook Access - PSE" (0x112f)

Protocol Descriptor List:

  "L2CAP" (0x0100)

  "RFCOMM" (0x0003)

    Channel: 9

  "OBEX" (0x0008)

Profile Descriptor List:

  "Phonebook Access - PSE" (0x112f)

    Version: 0x0100

```

I appreciate all kind of hints, help or suggestions  :Smile: 

-stefan

----------

## psihozefir

I'm able to manage files on my SonyEricsson K800i using the setup described here: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/bluetooth-guide.xml and adding kdebluetooth. After installing kdebluetooth click the icon in the taskbar and konqueror will open a list of found bluetooth devices. You can navigate through their files by clicking OBEXFtp transfer service under each supporting device.

HTH,

Sorin.

----------

